# Male stripper parties.



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm sorry to crash the lounge uninvited, but I can't imagine a better place to ask...

I a FASCINATED by video clips of these on the internet. They seem real, although I'm not an expert on internet porn (though I have had much self training ), they seem real. 

1 - Has anyone ever been to one?

2 - Has anyone ever been to one where the girls do REALLY naughty things to the strippers? In case you haven't seen them, a common theme is the strippers dancing around at full attention with a can of whipped cream. He sprays it on his "manhood" and the gals, how shall I say, eat it off.

3 - Has anyone ever been to one where taking photo's and video was going on? That is the part that amazes me. Don't these women know about the internet?

Two people know a secret, it may stay a secret. Three and you might as well put it on the nightly news. But a woman sucking of a stranger in front of 30 of her best gal pals the week before she gets married? And TAKING VIDEO!!!

And to say they eat a little whipped cream off of an erect penis makes it sound like desert at a slightly naughty Chuck-e-Cheese birthday party. These strippers go down the line and each gal tries to outdo the last on BJ technique. It seems like a competition. Maybe it is, and that's how the men decide which one gets the money shot on her face while the pack whoops it up like a bottom of the 9th walk-off to clinch the series.

And NEVER a condom for the BJ's. On the ones I see where the bride, or maid of honor, or both get laid, they wear a condom. But NEVER for the BJ's. Am I mistaken, or can't STD's get spread through oral sex as well?

Please tell. I NEED to know.


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

I maybe should have refreshed myself on the forum rules and regulations before posting this...


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

MrK said:


> I maybe should have refreshed myself on the forum rules and regulations before posting this...


Probably.

And to answer your question, they are staged, marketed, productions. Always.


----------

